# Citalopram worked in the past....



## Stuckinlalaland (Oct 27, 2018)

Hey all, so I once lurked this site and posted regularly. In fact this was my screen name then and so much time has passed that the account was closed I guess so I had to create an account again and surprisingly this name is available again. Anyway, non important stuff but I tend to ramble...

I've had anxiety since I was 12. I'm now 32. Had my 1st child at 19 and within 2 weeks of having her I developed dp/dr which, unfortunately, didn't go away for about 6 years. It was horrific and insane how bad I got. The symptoms were intense at times and I developed panic attacks and agoraphobia.

I finally after 6 years got on citalopram because I was desperate and needed relief and surprisingly after about 2 months leveled out and got mostly back to normal. It was VERY gradual and I didn't even notice it. I just started living again. The dr/dp faded to almost non existent except on the occasional high stress or in big crowds moments but even then totally manageable.

Fast forward I was perfect for about 7 years only the occasional anxiety and waves of very mild dr/dp. I actually switched to lexapro in 2015 because it was supposed to be cleaner and less side effects because after my 2nd child I got a bit of anxiety in public. Anyway, to the stupid me part, I tried getting off my medicine because I thought I was ok and would be fine and within 2 weeks I had a bad dr attack which then caused a panic attack and immediately got back on medicine so I am now into 8 weeks back on citalopram - 5 weeks at 10mg ( which helped back then) and 2 weeks on 20mg and still dealing with the dr/dp which at times is insanely intense and freighting. I know it's all related to my anxiety but it's hard to not focus on it.

Just looking for someone with maybe a similar story of escaping dr/dp then getting it back and becoming stable again. I know deep down I'll be fine but dang these symptoms suck!!


----------



## MichiganMade (Sep 26, 2018)

Same building.... different views on this site.

Glad that has worked for you in the past!

I'm currently trying Neltrexone/Lamictal as a dual therapy.

We shall see!

Mm


----------

